# eustress



## AoratiMelani (Dec 4, 2014)

Το distress το ήξερα, ήρθε η ώρα να μάθω και το eustress (πληροφορίες και για τα δύο εδώ και γενικώς παντού στο δίκτυο).

Το Merriam Webster online το έχει στους νεολογισμούς.

Διαφανής η σημασιά και η ετυμολογία του, το θέμα είναι πώς το λέμε; Έχουμε κάτι ή να τα κάνω θετικό στρες / αρνητικό στρες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2014)

Για ποιον λόγο σκέφτεσαι να μην το πεις ευστρές; («Για να μην αρχίσει να κλίνεται σαν το εκκρεμές», θα μπορούσε να είναι ένας, π.χ.).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 4, 2014)

Και το άλλο πως να το πω, δυστρές;


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 4, 2014)

Δεν συμφωνώ με τη σύνδεση του _stress_ με το _distress_: το δεύτερο δηλώνει μια ακραία κατάσταση αγωνίας ή απόγνωσης, δεν είναι απλά ένας τύπος άγχους. Τούτου λεχθέντος, νομίζω ότι παλιότερα ήταν της μόδας η φράση «παραγωγικό άγχος» ή κάπως έτσι, που κτγμ ταυτίζεται με αυτό που χαρακτηρίζουν _eustress_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2014)

Χρειάζεσαι και τα τρία μαζί; Και τη σύνδεση stress/distress (που είναι λίγο περίεργη);


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 4, 2014)

Δυστυχώς ναι. Παραθέτω:


> Stress
> 
> Stress is defined as the physical and psychological responses of your body as you try to adapt to stressors. A stressor is anything that requires you to adapt and cope with either positive or negative situations.
> 
> ...


Έχει και παρακάτω, αλλά πήρατε μια ιδέα. 

Φυσικά μπορώ να κάνω αλλαγές στο κείμενο (προς το παρόν τα έχω θετικό / αρνητικό στρες κι εκεί που λέει για διαχείριση stress και distress πέταξα έξω το δεύτερο και γράφω μόνο στρες).

Πάρεμπ, ούτε εγώ συμφωνώ με τη σύνδεση του stress με το distress, αλλά ο συγγραφέας το κάνει (και ετυμολογικά έχουν σχέση, όχι ότι παίζει ρόλο αυτό για την τρέχουσα σημασία τους) οπότε κάτι πρέπει να κάνω και γω με δαύτο (και πάλι, με παίρνει για αλλαγές, απλά το σκέφτομαι ρε παιδί μου).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2014)

Αν έγραφα για πάρτη μου, θα είχα ήδη καπαρώσει το στρες/ευστρές/δυστρές, αλλά επειδή εδώ συζητάμε με λιγότερη φαντασία, ίσως τελικά πρέπει να καταλήξεις στο τρίο στρες/ θετικό στρες/αρνητικό στρες (που δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου επειδή ανασηματοδοτεί το σκέτο στρες σε μια έννοια οιονεί ουδέτερη).


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2014)

Τι θα λέγατε για:
stress = στρες, άγχος
distress = έντονο στρες / άγχος, υπέρμετρο στρες / άγχος
eustress = θετικό στρες / άγχος


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2014)

...
Άλλο ένα σετάκι (δις):

stress: αγωνία
distress: δυσαγωνία / άγχος
eustress: ευαγωνία που οδηγεί στο ευ αγωνίζεσθαι 


στρες / δυσφορικό στρες / ευφορικό στρες


«Το άγχος ορίζεται ως "_δυσφορικό συναίσθημα επικείμενου κινδύνου"_, εκδηλώνεται μέσω σωματικών εκδηλώσεων, συμπεριφορών, σκέψεων και ποικίλων ψυχολογικών διεργασιών και διαφοροποιείται από τη φοβία ως προς την απροσδιόριστη πηγή πρόκλησής του.»
http://www.ioanninapsychology.gr/index.php/Παιδιά/Έφηβοι/2012-05-25-11-04-34.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2014)

Καλή η ιδέα με το υπέρμετρο, οπότε ίσως χρειάζεται κάτι και από την άλλη πλευρά για να εξαφανιστεί πλήρως το δίπολο θετικό-αρνητικό. Ίσως eustress = ευεργετικό στρες (άγχος);


----------



## cougr (Dec 4, 2014)

*Εύαγχος *(no good?). Πάντως, νομίζω ότι στην αρχαία Ελληνική γραμματεία υπήρχε αναφορά στη λέξη αυτή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2014)

cougr said:


> *Εύαγχος *(no good?). Πάντως, νομίζω ότι στην αρχαία Ελληνική γραμματεία υπήρχε αναφορά στη λέξη αυτή.


Όχι...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...στρες / δυσφορικό στρες / ευφορικό στρες
> 
> 
> «Το άγχος ορίζεται ως "_δυσφορικό συναίσθημα επικείμενου κινδύνου"_, εκδηλώνεται μέσω σωματικών εκδηλώσεων, συμπεριφορών, σκέψεων και ποικίλων ψυχολογικών διεργασιών και διαφοροποιείται από τη φοβία ως προς την απροσδιόριστη πηγή πρόκλησής του.»
> http://www.ioanninapsychology.gr/index.php/Παιδιά/Έφηβοι/2012-05-25-11-04-34.html




Αυτό δεν το είχα δει πιο πριν... ;) 

Το θέμα είναι αν πρόκειται για κάτι λιγότερο ή περισσότερο παροδικό όπως η ευφορία και η δυσφορία. Πιθανόν. Η Μελάνη θα μας πει.


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2014)

cougr said:


> *Εύαγχος *(no good?). Πάντως, νομίζω ότι στην αρχαία Ελληνική γραμματεία υπήρχε αναφορά στη λέξη αυτή.



Εκείνο είναι «ἔναγχος», αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

Ωστόσο, το «εύαγχος» έχει ευρήματα γι' αυτό που συζητάμε, τα οποία προέρχονται από έναν συγγραφέα, καταπώς φαίνεται:

ΨΥΧΡΑΙΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΑΓΧΟΣ
TOTAL BUSINESS SUCCESS, ΕΝΑΣ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΟΣ ΟΔΗΓΟΣ ΕΠΙΒΙΩΣΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΕΙΣ, ΖΑΙΡΗΣ Γ. ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ, ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ Ι. ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ, 2014, Εκδόσεις Σταμούλη

Δημιουργική Διαχείριση του Stress και Αξιοποίηση του Εύαγχους
Το «αρνητικό» και το «θετικό» stress (εύαγχος)
Η δημιουργική αξιοποίηση του «θετικού» stress (εύαγχος)
http://www.sourcemarcom.gr/consulti...irish-toy-stress-kai-aksiopoihsh-toy-eyagxoys

Στη Ναυτεμπορική, 5-12-2005: http://www.azairis.gr/arthra/business-management/98--5-2005.pdf 

και το ίδιο απόσπασμα από Τα Νέα, 28-11-2005: 

«Τέλος, όσον αφορά τον «Εαυτό μας», ίσως αυτός είναι και το πιο αποφασιστικό μέρος που διαδραματίζει κυρίαρχο ρόλο στην αποτελεσματική είσπραξη οφειλών, αφού συσχετίζεται με τα νέα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας και δημιουργικής σκέψης που πρέπει να διαθέτει ένα Στέλεχος Εισπράξεων και με τους καλύτερους δυνατούς τρόπους διαχείρισης και μετατροπής του άγχους σε δημιουργικό εύαγχος.»

Βιβλιογραφία: Α. Ζαΐρη και Γ. Σταμάτη: «SOS, Εισπράξτε τώρα τις ανεξόφλητες οφειλές...», Εκδόσεις Κριτική


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2014)

Από εδώ καταλαβαίνω ότι το αρχαίο έναγχος έχει άλλη σημασία πάντως.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 4, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...] ίσως τελικά πρέπει να καταλήξεις στο τρίο στρες/ θετικό στρες/αρνητικό στρες (που δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου επειδή ανασηματοδοτεί το σκέτο στρες σε μια έννοια οιονεί ουδέτερη).


Όχι κατ' ανάγκη ο βασικός όρος να γίνει κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο ουδέτερος· πρβλ. κακός / άκακος / πάγκακος — το _κακός _παραμένει κακόσημο.


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από εδώ καταλαβαίνω ότι το αρχαίο έναγχος έχει άλλη σημασία πάντως.


Έναγχος (just now)  το ποστάρισα, Δρα, ὃ ἐγὼ ἔναγχος ἀνέγνων. Κοίτα το λίνκι προς το LSJ στο #14.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Όχι κατ' ανάγκη ο βασικός όρος να γίνει κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο ουδέτερος· πρβλ. κακός / άκακος / πάγκακος — το _κακός _παραμένει κακόσημο.


Καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς, αλλά εμένα τουλάχιστον μου φαίνεται ότι δεν είναι ποιοτικά αντίστοιχες οι τριάδες, ίσως και λόγω της χρήσης των επιθέτων θετικός/αρνητικός, οπότε τι περισσεύει;


Δαίμανε, :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 4, 2014)

Είναι το ίδιο ακριβώς με τη χοληστερίνη, Δόκτωρ. Αν πεις έχω (σκέτο) άγχος / χοληστερίνη, τότε είναι σίγουρα κακό. Αν πεις έχω καλό άγχος / ψηλά την καλή χοληστερίνη, τότε είναι καλό — και σε αντιδιαστολή υπάρχει το κακό άγχος (και η κακή χοληστερίνη). Το δίπολο καλή-κακή χοληστερίνη, πάντως, δεν κατέστησε ουδέτερη φορτίου τη σκέτη λέξη _χοληστερίνη_. Το ίδιο επομένως κι εδώ με το άγχος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2014)

Ναι, επειδή είναι ποιοτικοί χαρακτηρισμοί διαφορετικών (συγγενικών) πραγμάτων. Η χρήση του θετικός/αρνητικός παραπέμπει (εμένα τουλάχιστον) σε μια γραμμική κλίμακα του ίδιου μεγέθους.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 4, 2014)

Μα ούτως ή άλλως στην πιάτσα _ήδη _μιλάμε για καλό και κακό άγχος, για δημιουργικό και βλαπτικό άγχος. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έχεις σκαλώσει έτσι. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2014)

Μπρε δεν έχω σκαλώσει στο καλό/κακό/πάγκακο, δημιουργικό/βλαπτικό, δυσφορικό/ευφορικό, υπέρμετρο/ευεργετικό. Όλα αυτά, τα συζητάω. Με το θετικό/αρνητικό προβληματίζομαι.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 4, 2014)

Εεεμμ, πώς μπορεί το δίπολο καλός/κακός να διαφέρει τόσο συνταρακτικά απ' το θετικός/αρνητικός;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2014)

Μα είπα το γιατί. Επειδή ανάμεσα στο θετικό και αρνητικό βρίσκεται _εξ ορισμού_ το μηδέν, το ουδέτερο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καλή η ιδέα με το υπέρμετρο, οπότε ίσως χρειάζεται κάτι και από την άλλη πλευρά για να εξαφανιστεί πλήρως το δίπολο θετικό-αρνητικό.



Εγώ το δίπολο το βλέπω σαν δύο επίπεδα κακού άγχους και ένα επίπεδο καλού. Αριστερά ένα διώροφο σπίτι, δεξιά ένα μονώροφο. Γλωσσικά μπορεί να υπάρχει ένα παιχνίδι στα αγγλικά, αλλά δεν θεωρώ απαραίτητο να μεταφερθεί. Ακόμα και τον αμερικάνικο όρο που προφέρεται «you stress» ή «U-stress» βρίσκω λίγο γελοίο, περισσότερο και από το _εύαγχος / ευάγχος_.

*eustress*
Pronunciation: /yo͞oˈstres/
_noun_
Moderate or normal psychological stress interpreted as being beneficial for the experiencer.
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/eustress?searchDictCode=all


----------



## Zazula (Dec 5, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα είπα το γιατί. Επειδή ανάμεσα στο θετικό και αρνητικό βρίσκεται _εξ ορισμού_ το μηδέν, το ουδέτερο.


Βρίσκεται εξ ορισμού μεταξύ τους το μηδέν, αλλά δεν ισαπέχει κιόλας εξ ορισμού απ' τα δυο τους. Για να μην πάμε σε skewed κατανομές κλπ.


----------



## cougr (Dec 5, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα είπα το γιατί. Επειδή ανάμεσα στο θετικό και αρνητικό βρίσκεται _εξ ορισμού_ το μηδέν, το ουδέτερο.



Υπάρχει κι αυτό. Συχνά αναφέρεται ως «neustress/neutral stress».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 5, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Βρίσκεται εξ ορισμού μεταξύ τους το μηδέν, αλλά δεν ισαπέχει κιόλας εξ ορισμού απ' τα δυο τους.


Το μηδέν δεν ισαπέχει από θετικά και αρνητικά; Χμμμμ..... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ευχ, cougr!

There are three different kinds of stress: eustress, neustress, and distress (Seaward, 2004). Eustress is the positive, motivating, and inspiring stress a person may experience. For example, meeting your hero may involve eustress. Another type of stress is 
neustress, which is not considered good or bad stress. An example is learning about a tornado in a state across the country 
from a particular individual; it is neither bad nor good, it just is. Finally, distress is usually considered bad stress. There are 
two types of distress: acute and chronic. Acute distress is quite intense once it is perceived and then quickly disappears, while chronic distress may not seem so intense at first but lasts for long periods of time.

(από εδώ)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 5, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το μηδέν δεν ισαπέχει από θετικά και αρνητικά; Χμμμμ..... :)


Όχι, Δόκτωρ, δεν ισαπέχει όταν το θετικό και το αρνητικό δεν έχουν ίσες απόλυτες τιμές. Και δεν υπάρχει τίποτα απολύτως εδώ που να μας λέει ότι το θετικό και το αρνητικό (ως υποκειμενικοί χαρακτηρισμοί κάποιας κατάστασης) νοούνται αποκλειστικά ως έχοντα ίσες μεταξύ τους απόλυτες τιμές.

ΥΓ Ούτε ότι η χωρίς προσδιορισμό κατάσταση είναι υποχρεωτικά ουδέτερη, όπως έδειξα με την περίπτωση της χοληστερίνης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 5, 2014)

ΟΚ Ζαζ, ας συγκεντρώσουμε περιπτώσεις όπου χρησιμοποιείται για χαρακτηρισμό το θετικός/αρνητικός (όχι το καλός/κακός, όπως στη χοληστερίνη) για να δούμε τι συμβαίνει με τον μη χαρακτηρισμένο όρο.

Π.χ. συμπεριφορά: θετική συμπεριφορά/αρνητική συμπεριφορά. Τι καταλαβαίνουμε για τη σκέτη συμπεριφορά; Τίποτε. Ο όρος είναι άχρωμος και ουδέτερος. Το ίδιο π.χ. με τη σκέψη: θετική σκέψη/αρνητική σκέψη.

Δικαίως θα πεις όμως να βρούμε κάτι που δεν είναι ουδέτερο, όπως τα πιο πάνω παραδείγματα, και να το χρωματίσουμε με θετικό/αρνητικό. Και εδώ βλέπω το πρόβλημα: πώς θα συνδυάσεις τον χαρακτηρισμό θετικός με μια έννοια που είναι εγγενώς αρνητική (όπως το στρες) -- αλλά και το αντίστροφο, το αρνητικό με μια θετική έννοια; Μόνο αν την ουδετεροποιήσεις (π.χ., όπως μόλις είδαμε, αν ορίσεις και την ουδέτερη μορφή της: neustress).


----------



## VickyN (Dec 5, 2014)

Εγώ θα προτιμούσα το «παραγωγικό άγχος» που πρότεινε ο dh. Φτιάχνει ωραίο ζευγαράκι με το «καταστροφικό άγχος».


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2014)

Και, σας παρακαλώ, μην ξεχάσετε και το *δημιουργικό άγχος*. (Το κυνηγάω να το πάθω — πού θα μου πάει;)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 5, 2014)

Το έχω πει κι εγώ στο #21. :)


----------



## Earion (Dec 5, 2014)

Πάντως όποιος υιοθετήσει το *εύαγχος *ας το κλίνει με τον λόγιο τρόπο: το _εύαγχος_, του _ευάγχους _(το λέω για τους συγγραφείς στο # 14, που αφήνουν τον τόνο αμετάθετο).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 5, 2014)

cougr said:


> Υπάρχει κι αυτό. Συχνά αναφέρεται ως «neustress/neutral stress».


I should've known that! :cheek: Thanks! :)
Αυτό είν' εύκολο όμως, ουδέτερο στρες και φύγαμε. :)

Συνδυασμοί που μου άρεσαν (μαγείρεψα και λίγο):

στρες / δυσφορικό στρες / ευφορικό στρες
στρες / καταστροφικό στρες / ευεργετικό στρες
στρες / υπέρμετρο στρες / ευεργετικό στρες

με προτίμηση στον τελευταίο, γιατί κάνει αυτό το πράμα της ταύτισης stress-distress και της διαβάθμισης "κακό-πολύ κακό", βλέπετε συμφωνώ ότι όταν μιλάμε σκέτα για στρες μάλλον το "κακό" εννοούμε". 
Διαισθητικά (EDIT: όχι και τόσο διαισθητικά, μάλλον είναι εκείνο το "It is an enjoyable type of stress") νομίζω ότι μάλλον ο πρώτος συνδυασμός είναι πιο κοντά στην αίσθηση που δίνει η τριάδα stress / distress / eustress στο κείμενό μου, χωρίς όμως να είναι και απόλυτα ξεκάθαρο.


EDIT: Εδώ πάντως δεν φοβήθηκε τη λεξιπλασία, μιλάει για 
στρες / ευστρές (ευχάριστο στρες) / δυστρές (δυσάρεστο στρες)
Δεν ξέρω γιατί μου ξινίζει όμως το "ευχάριστο", δεν νομίζω πως το στρες είναι ποτέ ευχάριστο. Ακόμη κι όταν συνοδεύεται από μία ευφορική αίσθηση, αυτή δεν οφείλεται στο ίδιο το στρες, αλλά στην ευχάριστη κατάσταση που προσδοκάς.

Το άγχος δεν το πολυθέλω (ξέρω ότι χρησιμοποιείται, ξέρω ότι ταιριάζει και όλα αυτά) επειδή αφ' ενός το στρες μου κάνει περισσότερο σε κάτι που έχει να κάνει με εξωτερικούς κυρίως παράγοντες πίεσης ενώ το άγχος μπορεί να είναι και τελείως ενδογενές, και αφ' ετέρου αν το stress το κάνουμε άγχος, τι θα το κάνουμε το anxiety σε περίπτωση που μας χρειαστεί;
(εννοείται ότι έχω μεταφράσει το stress ως άγχος αλλού και μάλλον θα το ξανακάνω, σχετικά είναι όλα).


----------

